

Forget Apps, Carbyn Has Built A HTML5 OS - manyad
http://m.techcrunch.com/2011/09/15/carbyn/

======
david927
Are you fucking kidding me? Someone, somewhere doesn't know what the terms
HTML and OS mean.

~~~
dramaticus3
No it's true, they send javascript to the southbridge to control your Uart

------
rsanchez1
Seen this somewhere before, it's call JoliOS. And that's the name of the
version that you can actually install as an, you know, OS. The one that runs
in the browser is called JoliCloud. Figures this would be on Techcrunch...

Oh, and webOS.

